# IRRV question



## Kiwiwannabe (Jan 7, 2011)

What is the fastest way to get an IRRV? Both of my sons are leaning toward going to college/uni back in the states I want to make sure they can come "home" to stay for a lifetime. My understanding was 2 years in NZ with 184 days per year actually in the country. If NZ starts the clock when you arrive then that would be 18 months untill you could get an IRRV. Is that right? If it is January 1st, then could you arrive on July 1st, 2011 and leave on say July 4th, 2012 and fulfill the requirement?


----------



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

my understanding is the same except you need to apply only after 2 years not after 18 months, means you can live 18 months in NZ then leave and after 6 months (2 years completed) u can apply, and also u can apply overseas


----------

